
Washington Post publishes dataset of 52,000 criminal homicides - danso
https://github.com/washingtonpost/data-homicides
======
a_bonobo
$ curl [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/washingtonpost/data-
homici...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/washingtonpost/data-
homicides/master/homicide-data.csv) | grep 'Closed by arrest' | wc -l

25667

$ curl [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/washingtonpost/data-
homici...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/washingtonpost/data-
homicides/master/homicide-data.csv) | grep -v 'Closed by arrest' | wc -l

26506

Wow that's depressing. All possible outcomes via

$ curl [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/washingtonpost/data-
homici...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/washingtonpost/data-
homicides/master/homicide-data.csv) | cut -f 12 -d ',' | sort | uniq -c

    
    
              1 Closed by arrest
          25673 Closed by arrest
           2922 Closed without arrest
              1 disposition
          23583 Open/No arrest
    

Pretty sure that 'Closed by arrest' also regularly results in a 'Not guilty'
down the pipeline, so the 'real' number is probably much lower.

~~~
Pywarrior
It's Closed without arrest and Open/No Arrest that are most concerning. Closed
by arrest indicates effort was probably spent during an investigation, the
bare minimum assumption. An assumption that can not be made about the 26,505
Closed without arrest and Open/No Arrest murders.

